# Nail technician seeks advice



## vixta (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi there,

I am Planning on moving over to marbella on my own in April, I am a qualified nail technician and have been salon based in Manchester up to this point (although I am Welsh). I need some advice. Does anyone know of any job opportunities in the area?

Any help on property share/ lets would also be gratefuly accepted.

xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

vixta said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am Planning on moving over to marbella on my own in April, I am a qualified nail technician and have been salon based in Manchester up to this point (although I am Welsh). I need some advice. Does anyone know of any job opportunities in the area?
> 
> ...


You'll find property rentals around Marbella to be relatively expensive I'm afraid. Cant help with job vacancies (not in that area) but why not try the sur on line newspaper
SUR in English


----------



## vixta (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for your help x


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

vixta said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a qualified nail technician and have been salon based in Manchester up to this point (although I am Welsh). I need some advice. Does anyone know of any job opportunities in the area?"


Hi Vixta and welcome to the forum. I wish you would come to my city. It is almost impossible to get my nails done here and those that do, have absolutely no idea.

We would love to open an up-to-date nail salon here (dream)

Regards

Michelle


----------

